# TECO TM 50 115V  wiring help



## chopper steve (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey, I know this has probably been beaten to death but,  My teco tm50 115v to 3 phase is coming tomorrow. I have downloaded the manual and I know its not that complex but I want to be sure before I let the smoke out of anything. Does anyone on here have an simple diagram for the teco unit.   Just unsure of the placment of the hot and neutral. Also the grounding the vfd.  As for remote switching, I will deal with that later.   One more thing , When this thing is wired up and turned on , what should I expect? will any settings need to be changed before the motor will run?   Thanks  Guys

Chopper Steve


----------



## loggerbob (Mar 3, 2013)

I have two Teco vfd's and I must say the wiring is daunting for me so rather than chance blowing the thing up I called Teco got the tech on the phone and he walked me through hooking up the vfd and the remote switches I use.   Great people to go to for info dont hesitate to call and ask for help, they are there and will take all the time you need.  bob


----------



## Kennyd (Mar 3, 2013)

The picture below should be simular to the FM50 diagram.  

T1, T2, and T3 go to the motor, doesn't matter how right now.

L1 gets the black (hot) wire from the feed, L3 gets the white (neutral).

That's all you "need" to worry about right now.  Get that done, then you can concentrate on the low-voltage side.  If the motor turns opposite of what you expect, simple reverse any two of the motor leads.

Remember, you MUST hardwire the motor the to T terminals on the VFD, no switches can in between.  Also never power the VFD without the T terminals connected to the motor.

Not to sound like "that guy" that always tells everybody to search instead of helping-you are doing your self an injustice if you don't, there is such great info already posted that covers various ways of doing this.  Just a simple search of the word "teco" will turn up lots of reading.

Nothing dramatic will happen, sometimes the input frequency needs to be changed to 60hz, but just turn it on and see.


----------



## chopper steve (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey Guys, Thanks for the response's.  Got it Monday, Wired it up on the bench and it worked!  This thing is amazing.  Now on to the remote switches !


----------

